# My tanks



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Just a picture of each of my tanks, taken today. 
Wanted a pic of my knife, thus, two pics of the 110.
Crappy pictures because [[insert long story]] and the browser is old and cannot be updated, so Photobucket won't work. Sorry.
I hate the 110, its way too tall and no one wants to buy nor trade for a shorter tank. Plants are growing where I was able to drop and cover with some sand before they floated back up. Feels like swimming in that tank and plants don't like it much. It was a salt tank before with the previous owner, that's all this deep of tanks are good for...or bare tanks, but those are so boring.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

you should try to get a better picture of the second tank (third picture)


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't, the 20gal is in the way. Both are on the ground since I don't have stands for them.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Wish you were closer, I'd snag that 110. Tanks look really good.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

alipper said:


> Wish you were closer, I'd snag that 110. Tanks look really good.


Thanks!
I'm a bit ocd about the tanks, but the 110 is really screwing with me!! lol.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice looking tanks. The 110 looks like it has similar proportions to my 45. I just went deep on the substrate and the plants are doing OK. How tall is it?


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

thelub said:


> Nice looking tanks. The 110 looks like it has similar proportions to my 45. I just went deep on the substrate and the plants are doing OK. How tall is it?


Taller than me on it's stand...31" water is filled to 30" and the sand is 3" to 4.5" deep. Still not deep enough for me to reach the bottom! 
The plants struggled for awhile, maybe 3mo ago they finally started to grow fairly with the light they had to live with.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like your tanks!


----------



## Wang Sue (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice tanks! How big do those knife fish get? 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

She's a 7in black ghost, so she'll get to about 15 inches.


My Zebra is 5+ inches from fin tip to fin tip, 2.5in body. Other two are a bit smaller, I don't know their genders, but Zebra is top fish and she/he switches from loving the Marble to loving the Chocolate. She/he's totally undecided, the two lesser bicker and Zebra will randomly choose a side, lol. 
Anyway, all the fish get mix wafers- [algae/veggie], cucumber sections, frozen cubes- [blood worms, beef heart, brine shrimp] and flakes- [worm/goldfish/cichlid/tropical/?] mix. 
No freeze dried crap, I have never had any fish eat those...lol. I have collected and fed tadpoles, fish go stupid for those! Totally ignore earthworms of any size.


----------



## Wang Sue (Jan 15, 2013)

Cool thanks for the reply.
Weird that they dont go for earth worms!
I used to breed guppys for my Jaguar Cichlid haha but I couldnt keep up with the demand!

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's my 20 long after just 9 days. With a before picture below it.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

That red tail shark will quickly out grow that 20g. By the looks of it, it almost has already.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

thelub said:


> That red tail shark will quickly out grow that 20g. By the looks of it, it almost has already.


He's a 3+ year old male adult. He's also a giant evil turd to all other fish. Same with that Opaline pair. Shark does nothing but protect his little cave or section, that's all he did in the 110 and 75, too. There's no reason he needs a big tank when he just patrols his cave like a paranoid freak. 
The opalines need to go, I've put them on CL for free, but no one wants them. 
Platies are only wintering over, they go in the 3k pond once the water warms up. If the pair doesn't rehome by then, I'm going to put them and the shark in the pond. The platy flourish in there and I catch them in the fall before it's too cold for them.


----------



## Gajidy (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice aqua scaping


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

March 17th 2013









July 4 2013
Finally filled in some!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like I'm posting for myself, now, lol


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Mess of a 40b.









Lone Oto in 40b.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Talk about heavily planted. Sweet.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

GORGEOUS tanks!

Your 40gB is giving me ideas and possible encouragement for me to get another one[as well as the thought to reset up my 20gL]. Ugh! I have wayyy too many ideas & tanks! xD


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

My 220 is 30" tall (low tech) and it has taken ~8 months for the plants to fill in that top half. If that is a taiwan lily on the right, it should help in that regard. I also found that looooong stem plants can be awesome in a tall tank. Something like bacopa or lysimachia can really look nice reaching up two feet.

Post 66 of my journal shows both of these points a little bit. Both my taiwan and my stem plant (forgot the species just now) are touching the water line now and it looks nice. 

It takes longer to complete the picture in a tall tank, but it can be done and I suspect you will like it. Give it a chance before you sell.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Yea, the plants are finally starting to grow. But in general, I hate the height. I cannot do anything without getting soaked, draining the whole thing or risking breaking the tank by darn near jumping into the tank.... =/



Here's a terrible cellphone picture from a few days ago. But you can still see the growth....I think.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)




----------

